# Driving Test Age



## bean481 (Jun 10, 2014)

I have always thought you could do your written driving test before you are 70. But it turns out that means before your 70th year, i.e. before you are 69. 

A friend of mine was refused today because he will be 70 next month. 69 is too old. You need to be no older than 68.


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

bean481 said:


> I have always thought you could do your written driving test before you are 70. But it turns out that means before your 70th year, i.e. before you are 69.
> 
> A friend of mine was refused today because he will be 70 next month. 69 is too old. You need to be no older than 68.


Having past that mark I am more than happy sitting in the back of our comfortable car whilst my wife drives. 

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

bean481 said:


> I have always thought you could do your written driving test before you are 70. But it turns out that means before your 70th year, i.e. before you are 69.
> 
> A friend of mine was refused today because he will be 70 next month. 69 is too old. You need to be no older than 68.


Tell him to check out the internet, enter China driving license for expats, there are people on those hits that can fix it for him at a price.


----------

